# Slot Car Racing in Bechtelsville Penna.



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

Our track is open and we have been holding races here for the last two months.:thumbsup:
Anybody interested in our information please go to our website.

www.seraceway.com

We have alot of classes that we can race ,our rules are posted there,along with our great products.:wave:

Thank you for looking,

Ed
S&E Raceway
S&E Motorsports


----------



## MARCUS (Oct 3, 1998)

*S & E True Grip Works Graet*

Hello HT Family! You just have try S & E True Grip....for Foam Tires. It gives the traction needed, for that edge....on the track. Get yours today.

Thx All!
Marcus/Marie
www.rcrefurbetc.com
Mobile 215-651-1272


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*RC refurb /Marcus -store*

Marcus,
Our TRU-GRIP tire treatment is one of our many good products that we offer racers.:thumbsup: RC Refurb & S&E Raceway , we are racers developing products for racers,:wave: we have are fingers on their pulse.
Remember to checkout all of the products of:

S&E Raceway
RC Refurb Etc.

Thank you,
Ed
S&E Raceway
S&E Motorsports
www.seraceway.com


----------



## slotcar9 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Daytona racing this weekend*

We will be open for racing starting friday night into sunday. The E.O.R.S. will be having alot of FUN!!

E=Ed's
O=Oval
R=Racing
S=Series

Lets have alot of fun


Ed


----------



## KhushbuMalik (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi,

I'll check out your website now for complete details. 



Regards,
Khushbu Malik
Buick Steering


----------

